# Contracts And Chaos: Inside Uber’s Customer Service Struggles



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*By Booyah *

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...vice-struggles?utm_term=.ql1eeXNmd#.kgLddwNkX*


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Heartless!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

This article is far better than the other one posted today. A+, thumbs up, would read and rage again.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, the only way they can pay for those nice parties and junkets for staff at headquarters is to offshore customer service. Not surprising that Uber regards their customers with only slightly more consideration than their drivers.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Interesting read.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Typical SOP with this company. Outrageous but nothing surprising.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Such a paradox that Uber is so safe that there's a level 3 stalking/rape crisis team to deal with these issues...lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *By Booyah *
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...vice-struggles?utm_term=.ql1eeXNmd#.kgLddwNkX*


^^^
Ab-so-blanking-lutely incredible that this could go on without any kind of oversight. 
What should happen is that the Uber headquarters should be raided and every executive taken out in cuffs.
If any of them go into hiding, they should be hunted down with dogs.

I read the entire article and slowly.... to concentrate on some of the nuances.... and I'm really steamed!
And I'm not even an Uber driver.
Almost, though.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The reality of customer support at Uber*
_By Timothy Collins, VP of Global Community Operations

*https://medium.com/@UberPubPolicy/the-reality-of-customer-support-at-uber-5d5ce13fed0#.730hma2u4*_


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The reality of customer support at Uber*
> _By Timothy Collins, VP of Global Community Operations
> 
> *https://medium.com/@UberPubPolicy/the-reality-of-customer-support-at-uber-5d5ce13fed0#.730hma2u4*_


lolol Riiiiight. Read the one comment to that, they have the real story. We were able to communicate trends and emerging issues immediately because we were all connected via chat. We all sat in one big chat room for our entire shifts. Response times were amazing until they brought in Manila because the ones who knew what they were doing spent more time fixing their mistakes than doing new tickets. There were absolutely zero issues with the WAH program except that we weren't cheap enough.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Such a paradox that Uber is so safe that there's a level 3 stalking/rape crisis team to deal with these issues...lol


Only if they think the media will find out.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> lolol Riiiiight. Read the one comment to that, they have the real story. We were able to communicate trends and emerging issues immediately because we were all connected via chat. We all sat in one big chat room for our entire shifts. Response times were amazing until they brought in Manila because the ones who knew what they were doing spent more time fixing their mistakes than doing new tickets. There were absolutely zero issues with the WAH program except that we weren't cheap enough.


^^^
You were communicating emerging issues while Uber was moving to emerging countries.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that the csr, ultimately responding to the man whose wife gave birth to a stillborn baby, call the driver a "taxi driver "?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the csr, ultimately responding to the man whose wife gave birth to a stillborn baby, call the driver a "taxi driver "?


Yup. That's a HUGE no-no. There were a lot of things we had to word a specific way for legal reasons. That took up a good half hour on our first day of training.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The reality of customer support at Uber*
> _By Timothy Collins, VP of Global Community Operations
> 
> *https://medium.com/@UberPubPolicy/the-reality-of-customer-support-at-uber-5d5ce13fed0#.730hma2u4*_


Top marks to the first respondent on the article page


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

All the comments are PURE gold. I love it.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber support chooses not to answer questions they don't like.

Uber cheated me out of my 20% Power Driver bonus. On my dashboard, it said I met the 100 ride requirement. But my Pay Statement only said I delivered 95 rides.

Uber lost a ride during a server outage and it took them two weeks to find it. Promised to add $7.00 to my pay. I'm still waiting.

Uber support sucks and it's getting worse. Read on:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...e-ubers-customer-service-struggles#.cgAXa822g

Please click the link at the bottom of the article to read Uber's BS reply full of lies. Be sure to read the comments from readers too.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Response times have gone down? I used to get replies in under an hour. Now it's days if I get one at all


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"In January 2015, U.S.-based CSRs began seeing unfamiliar names in their support tickets and the company chat client. Some noticed tickets answered in broken English, sometimes incorrectly"

I noticed no decrease in the "quality" of driver support during Uber's transition from US to Phillipines support.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

How could there be a decrease?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

thehappytypist's blog
post on this article and the companion article on *Uber Sex Assault Complaints*

*A Shake-Up on the Uber Front*


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber addressed this article to only the male editorial team but left out the women who wrote the article. Of course tho right? This is the same company who's CEO blamed provocatively dressed women for getting raped on uber and about getting So much puss its boober, runs "sexy chick" ads among other things yuck!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *By Booyah *
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...vice-struggles?utm_term=.ql1eeXNmd#.kgLddwNkX*


Opened the sewer 
It's nasty in there


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Profits before customer service, The Uber Way.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Screwber is handling its customer service how many large corporations have done....the best example is TYCO International.

I worked for ADT and all of our customer support center were local. As technology changed so did the business model, they consolidated centers regionally. Eventually they went to one national support center...when this happened the level and quality of customer service and support went to crap. TYCO then started demanding that its customer support center not be a drain on resources but to produce revenue, so every call to the center had a sales pitch attached to it...customers started leaving in droves. NOW....TYCO has decided to sell ADT off and have torn the business in 2 before doing so, ruining any chance of anyone having a future....during this whole time employees were treated as slaves with crappy benefits unbefitting a multi million dollar company with buying power. 

All this to say screwber is headed down the same road. Once they go public with an IPO the eye will be on making as much profit as possible out of every aspect of the business....this is already true to some extent based on the level of service being given by corporate. 

Screwber will go the way of the horse and buggy soon...mark my words . . anyone who gets out now is smarter than those who continue with the hopes things will improve...they wont, they will only change

Eff Travis...EFF the POS managers in Uber and EFF all the corporate kiss ups....I only hope and pray the big lawsuit in California is won...when that happens, screwber will lose its ass financially


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The one plus about global csrs is they will credit any highway as a missed toll.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> Uber support chooses not to answer questions they don't like.
> 
> Uber cheated me out of my 20% Power Driver bonus. On my dashboard, it said I met the 100 ride requirement. But my Pay Statement only said I delivered 95 rides.
> 
> ...


Lol. Man. That's how uber operates. It has been their MO tactics from the beginning. It doesn't matter what incentives they promised they will find a away to take it back. They have been stealing money from drivers since the beginning. They are the mob of this century


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

None of this surprises me as I have a working knowledge of BPO operations (Business Process Outsourcing). Based on my experience as an Uber driver of almost 2 years (3338 lifetime trips) I saw a palpable drop in CSR performance. Thank you all for calling attention to Buzzfeed's expose. I have one lingering question though. How can Uber be losing money with all these cost cutting measures?....One would have to be pretty stupid to not be able to make money given the reported numbers. I notice LYFT requests way up in my part of the Indy market....There's a slow train comin!!!!


----------

